# 3rd Annual Lake Ovid Outing 2-7-04



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Well its been yet another year, so its time to hit the ice!

Any interest in Saturday, Feb 7th?


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

its all right with me what time?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Kevin:
Was wondering if you were still around!
Feb 7 looks OK for now. Would prefer afternoon/evening, if possible. 
By the way: Dave (Flannelfish) and I were out last Friday......thank God for shanties! Caught a good number of fish, but all pretty small. Also had a muskrat pop up in my hole about three times! First time scared me, next two times, he and I made friends, and he almost came all the way out, right in my shanty!
We fished from the first picnic area by the entrance: ice conditions were a MESS....still lots of slush, plus deep snow, plus a steep walk down to the lake. Recommend we gather at the boat launch, or anywhere else on the west side of the lake, where (hopefully) the snow isn't as piled up and MAYBE there will be less slop on the ice.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I was planning the afternoon and evening. I have to take care of the critters at school before I head over.

Meeting at the boat launch sounds fine with me--you guys pick a time and I'll be there.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Where is Lake Ovid?


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

Lake Ovid is in Sleepy Hollow State Park. East of 127 on Price Road. The boat launch is all the way around the lake on the west side. 1:00 pm for the evening bite is good. Artic conditions are OK. Those small gills sure were tasty. Took 2 days for my shanty to thaw out, still got ice on the auger. Food,drinks,gathering after? Dave


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

Crappie bite late in the day on Ovid. Someone should bring minnows. Dave


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

Probably will be there, just tell me what time everyone will be out there. Where can I park on Lake Ovid?


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Stay on the main road all the way around the park. The road ends at the boat launch and parking.....Patch


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

I wish I could go, but cannot make it this time around.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I most likely can join in. Maybe not till 1:30. Could that be the start time, or should I plan to look for guys on the ice?


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

should I load up the sled and bring it too or is it walking distance?


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Meeting Time: Pretty much whenever you want to be there, but how about we plan on a general meeting at the boat launch around 1:30 for anyone unfamiliar with the lake or what not?

I can pretty much get there at any time so if anyone plans on an all day trip let me know, I'll meet up with ya.

Does anyone know what the bait of choice is right now?

Spartan Angler: The lake is 410 acres, see the link for a picture.

http://pw2.netcom.com/~daveel/sleepy.htm

flannelfish: I like your idea for a gathering of some sort afterwards!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Radios channel 7correct?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I'll be at the boat launch at 1:30. I will bring 3 doz spec minnows, be glad to share. Would bring more, but my bait bucket won't hold more. For gills, I have always used waxworms and spikes. When Dave and I were out, both baits did OK for me, I think Dave used waxies. 
I'm also good with a gettogether after fishing.....


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I am about 2 hours away and am hoping to head down for this one. Is there good spots to fish within a reasonable distance of the launch? I ask as I will be pulling my shappell 3000 and gear and have only been to the area once, that was today to see how to get there. Also, I can pick up some minners, is there a good bait shop I can stop at nearby?

Thanks.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Frantz:

All the spots I've ever fished have been within easy walking distance of the launch. 

as far as the local bait shop, here are directions:

Don's Party Store: Take the Round Lake rd exit, its the one before Price rd. exit (when heading north from Lansing on 27). Go east, its about five miles. To get to the park, continue east. There is a sign before Sheperdville rd for the park. Go north on sheperdville to Price rd. there is a church on the southwest corner. Turn right on Price(east) the park enterance is about a mile. 

if anyone needs directions to he park:

Directions from Lansing to the Park: Take US 127 North of Lansing to PRICE Road exit. Price Road is north of Round Lake Road exit and south of St. John's exit. There is also a sign for Sleepy Hollow, just south of the Price exit. Take Price Road East, approximately 8 miles. There are some bends in the road in a couple of places. After about 7.5-8miles, you will come to the first and only stop sign. You will see park signs at that point. Proceed straight through the stop sign for about 1/2 mile to the park entrance on your left. Prior to the entrance, you will go over a bridge and see the lake on your left. Once in the park, you will take the road all the way around the lake to the boat launch (takes about 5 minutes or so).


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Frantz (et al):
If you are coming from the north, there is (or at least three years ago there was) a bait shop on the east side of St. Johns, that might be more convenient than Don's. A Yahoo yellow pages search should confirm if it is still there.
Also, I understand the wind is supposed to be a bit brisk. I will bring my little Shappel and can fit in one other person, assuming no one minds bumping elbows.
If we want to meet at the boat launch parking area, I would suggest parking in the lot that is on the left side, by the boathouse. At least, I will be there at 1:30, driving my white minivan. For those who want to do so, you can drive down to the boat launch, unload your gear and then park.
Open to other suggestions, if there are different ideas.
See ya tomorrow!
Dave


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

Hey all, I'll stop and get some minners also. Dons is only about 5 minutes from me. Frantz, you won't have to stop and get any. The is a dog sled event at the park Saturday so might be some extra entertainment. Saturday 1:30 at the boat launch by the concession building. I'll be driven my green F-150 ext. cab. I'll be under pressure, the wife wants more of the little fillets. Dave


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Sounds good--see ya at the launch at 1:30 I'll be driving a white 2003 chevy pickup with camo bug gaurd.

Dave--I'll take ya up on the offer to share the shanty!


----------

